# New 150G-ish Tank Glass Thickness



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking at ordering a new custom 150G-ish (52.5Lx25.75wx26h) glass tank. Peninsula, external overflow (ghost style) for bean animal, eurobraced and single return. Probably go starphire on front and one visible side.

All online glass aquarium calculators say to use 1/2" glass. 

Any issues using 1/2"? Would using 5/8" glass make that big of a difference?

Any personal experiences or suggestions?

Looking to use the new Gyre XF150 as well for in-tank flow, or any powerheads to speak, the pressure put on the panes would be a factor.

Thanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

talk to them

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

My tank is 160Gish and uses 5/8" thickness glass also made by Miracles. At the time I wanted starfire on the front glass but there was no 5/8" thick starfire glass so ended up using 3/4" thickness. 

I regret using starfire as it is so easy to get scratched!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Love my Miracles 3/4" Starfire! I love the look of thick glass but at that thickness it needs to be starfire.
For you're size I wouldn't go less than 1/2.


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

Went and checked out a few tanks.

At 26" high, 1/2" thick would be the minimum and ideal. 5/8" would be better of course, but at twice the cost. 3" eurobraced top and bottom, and the tank will be solid.

Plus, the money I save I can buy some new led lights for the new tank!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

don't go with 26" *SW *tank, until you have very long arms. very difficult to maintain. IMO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

